# Cyprexx, Spectrum and Preservation Cure



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello, 

I am new to the field asset services, been doing it for about 6 months, we signed up with 3 companies so far to receive work orders from. Mainly for Property Preservation and lock changes and trash outs etc. 

first we signed up with Cyprexx, then Spectrum and then Preservation Cure. 

of the 3 so far only Preservation Cure has been giving us steady work, I have not heard from Cyprexx or Spectrum. 

Just wondering if anyone here knows any other national companies we can sign up with to receive more work orders and make more money. 
I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thank You.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

safeguard properties
mortgage contracting services
field asset services
5 brothers mortgage services
lender processing services
bank of america field services
a2z field services
asset management specialists
first preston
mortgage specialists inc (msi)

good luck.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Where are you Located?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should post an introduction with something about your background and location. Makes answering your question a little easier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Where are you Located?


North Carolina


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You should post an introduction with something about your background and location. Makes answering your question a little easier.


I thought I did lol except the location part.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Before you go head first into this biz, read thru this forum thoroughly, and google other REO sites like Property Preservation Pros. You may save some money learning from some other contractors mistakes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> safeguard properties
> mortgage contracting services
> field asset services
> 5 brothers mortgage services
> ...


GOOD LUCK lol


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Suprising that Spectrum was still in business. They were VEry difficult to get back into their graces when they had an inneroffice moving of people. I Would turn in my work on time along with my paperwork and the property managers loved it. Then my work load would plumett. I would wait a few weeks and call in and low and behold a new property manager would have been assigned to my area. The system they used was an alphabetical list and the first person would get all the work no matter how bad they were . The guy on the top was terrible about getting paperwork in on time plus he was traveling 200 miles to do my territory !! Needless to say once they lost the GMAC contract and the REO work Stopped I was gone. 

Best of Luck and I hope this helps


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Back in the day there was two companies with Spectrum in their names.


I would not advise working for either one.

Unknown if either or both are still in business.


----------



## reoPROS (Mar 2, 2015)

safeguard properties
mortgage contracting services
field asset services
5 brothers mortgage services
lender processing services
bank of america field services
a2z field services
asset management specialists
first preston
mortgage specialists inc (msi)

yes they are all here to rape you while they make money off you. this profession has gone to ****s! good luck go to college


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Actually, I miss AMS. The combination of volume*

and very little bull, along with a good area with small yards as the norm was great. It was like free money.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

reoPROS said:


> safeguard properties
> mortgage contracting services
> field asset services
> 5 brothers mortgage services
> ...


Jenikins did say good luck though. I think he just wasn't specific that this is a black list though


----------

